
The Next Generation of Hedge Fund Stars: Data-Crunching Computers - jonbaer
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/15/business/dealbook/the-next-generation-of-hedge-fund-stars-data-crunching-computers.html
======
moat
"Mr. Shen at BlackRock thinks there are fewer risks this time around"

\- I wonder how many times this has been said, followed by blowup after
blowup.

------
rahrahrah
This is becoming a zero sum game.

